
Firemacs: Emacs keybindings for FireFox - brudgers
http://www.mew.org/~kazu/proj/firemacs/en/
======
avtar
I've been using Keysnail and it seems to provide Emacs keybindings for pretty
much any task. It also seems to be actively maintained.

[http://blog.binchen.org/posts/use-firefox-in-emacs-
way-3.htm...](http://blog.binchen.org/posts/use-firefox-in-emacs-way-3.html)

[https://github.com/mooz/keysnail](https://github.com/mooz/keysnail)

~~~
codemac
elisp : emacs :: javascript : firefox+keysnail

------
BaryonBundle
Conkeror is a standalone browser (not to be confused with KDE's Konqueror)
I've been using with a similar mission, though I look forward to trying this
out and take advantage of FireFox's technologies (debug, pdf.js integration,
etc.)

~~~
qwertyboy
Boy, do I have good news for you:
[http://conkeror.org/PDFViewer](http://conkeror.org/PDFViewer)

Conkeror is so much Firefox, that you can easily fit the former with most
things that work with the latter, including the built-in PDF extension. As a
matter of fact, the Conkeror "binary" is just a shell script that launches
Firefox or xul-runner with the proper config (something like: firefox -app
/usr/share/conkeror/application.ini).

Also worth noting is that Conkeror was the original inspiration for vimperator
(and thus for uzbl, dwb, luakit and the likes - all very splendid and
worthwhile projects), and that this message is written on an editor spawned by
conkeror (which, surprisingly enough, happens to be vim).

------
catern
I much prefer Keysnail:
[https://github.com/mooz/keysnail](https://github.com/mooz/keysnail)

------
bjwbell
I tried these for a while.

It confused my muscle memory more to have almost but not quite emacs behavior
in the browser vs standard browser keyboard shortcuts.

~~~
jlarocco
That's been my biggest problem with every wannabe Emacs keybinding I've ever
tried.

Even in OS X, I love that I can use the Emacs cursor movement keys everywhere,
but even after years of using it, I still occasionally start using other Emacs
shortcuts before realizing it's not doing what I expect.

I actually think it's easier to just add more to Emacs and use the keybindings
there, than it is to add proper Emacs bindings to other software :-)

------
jwdunne
What would be really nice is a Firefox/Chrome window hosted inside an Emacs
frame, which would be controllable via an elisp api so I can bind hotkeys to
control it.

Would make web development easier by keeping web based documentation look ups
right there in Emacs, plus could have a window dedicated to viewing your work
as you edit, especially when working on frontend stuff.

~~~
unknownzero
I've wanted this for just about forever as well. There is one project I've
noticed on the EmacsWiki -
[http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/WebKit](http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/WebKit)
. I haven't tried getting it up and running yet, would be curious if anyone
here has.

~~~
jwdunne
Installing dependencies... will take some time but will report back if I get
it working.

------
chimeracoder
If any Vim users are feeling generous, fret not - Vim bindings for Firefox
exist as well!

Vimperator has been the go-to for a long time, with VimFX and Pentadactyl as
alternatives. However, none of these support e10s (multiprocess Firefox), and
the migration path and timeline is unclear.

I wrote a very slimmed down alternative that does support e10s Firefox, named
Electrovim[0]. It has far fewer features than Vimperator, but it includes the
minimum subset that my workflow required before I could enable e10s on my own
machine.

[0]
[https://github.com/ChimeraCoder/electrovim](https://github.com/ChimeraCoder/electrovim)

~~~
mooreds
Oooh, thanks!

------
tmtxt
I would prefer Conkeror since it allows me to programagically extend it. I can
do nearly anything that I can do in xulrunner with conkeror, not just the
emacs key bindings

------
tangue
I tried these things but I found that when I'm working on Emacs and have to
use a browser(Stack overflow etc ) M-x eww is less disruptive.

~~~
ams6110
Yeah that's nice for specific cases where you just need to see the text (and
the site doesn't require JavaScript for that).

But beyond that, I can see it being really nice for the muscle memory
keystrokes for cursor movement, marking text, copy/paste, etc. being the same.
I'm definitely going to give these a try.

------
toolslive
for me, firefox is under control (I use keysnail) anybody succeeded in
sanitizing google spreadsheets and skype?

------
mhd
I really should be doing this, now that I'm on Linux a lot. Way less print
dialogs to dismiss…

------
Mauricio_
I can't imagine using Chrome without Vimium anymore. Even if it's just for the
f key, to open links without using the mouse. That's the only key binding that
matters

------
entropie
Why cant we have this for chrome?

~~~
eeZi
Lack of APIs, maybe?

------
TD-Linux
Why this over vimperator?

~~~
teddyh
Because, (unlike what reading HN could lead you to believe), not everyone uses
VI or Vim – some, even many, prefer Emacs.

~~~
userbinator
Of the people I know who prefer Emacs, what they like is the extensibility and
customisation, and not necessarily the keybindings.

In fact I'm almost willing to bet that if it was initially designed so as not
to require pressing simultaneous keys but only in sequence (like the mechanism
used for navigating menus in Windows with the Alt key), Emacs would become
even more popular. For example, in many applications I find it much easier and
faster to type Alt,F,S to save instead of Ctrl+S.

~~~
clessg
As a Vim user, I wonder, is Emacs superior in any way for non-lispy languages?
Say JavaScript?

~~~
olau
As an Emacs user, I can tell you that Emacs is superior in every way, except
perhaps for emulating VI, but even there it's doing a good job. Next question?

~~~
fallat
Yep, as a 5+ year vim (then nvi) user...emacs was a eye opening text editor
and gets way too much hate for no reason...people say emacs is not modal...but
everytime you press control, alt, meta, hyper or super, you enter a
mode...then every other subsequent key could put you into another mode. It
doesnt make sense to vi users at first, but after you swap control with caos
lock and a few other adjustments it really is better.

------
wiredfool
I'd rather have them for thunderbird.

~~~
jf
It looks like keysnail has a plugin for Thunderbird.

